# Neuer Dirtpark



## Barbarossa-Bike (27. Januar 2009)

Moin Leute.
Ich hab mit en paar Kumpels jetzt seit nem viertel Jahr um ne Genehmigung für nen Dirtpark auf städischen Boden in Annweiler am Trifels gekämpft und jetzt isses so weit. Seit ner Woche bauen wir auf dem 10000 m² großen Gebiet. Wenn jemand aus der Umgebung mal kommen will, is direkt am Schulzentrum im Wald (noch).

Wer will kann kommen und auch schon fahren, halt noch net viel, ein Table und 2 Jumps sind fertig. Is eigentlich immer jemand oben.


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2009)

Soll's in der Pfalz keiner erfahren, oder warum hast du Annweiler in die Westpfalz, nach Lothringen oder gar ins Saarland verlegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (27. Januar 2009)

Der weiß was sich gehört !!


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Januar 2009)

werbung kann ja nix schaden  also viel erfolg weiterhin und viel spaß beim buddeln!


----------



## agent_smith (27. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## elfervirus (18. Dezember 2009)

Yo

geile Sache mit dem park 

wie funzt das denn mit dem Dirt Park ?

kann man da einfach vorbeikommen oder muss man sich anmelden ??

Gruss Volker aus Neustadt


----------

